# 35 gal Community Tank



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I'm currently planting this tank i use to have rock but now have wood only got a few plants but going to get some more soon and my battery ran out after 3 photos so i couldn't take anymore but here you are:

Click the The Pics to make bigger:


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice looking setup Jonno, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice  what's the background plant, can't see it properly?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice tank! Are you using co2?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats really nice especially th driftwood... Whats your wpg, C02, ferts?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That's really neat lookin!! I like the natural look like that. What is your equipment, flora, and fauna?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good start but I don't think all those plants are aquatic. Can you post some names for us?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They all look aquatic to me, I've had all of these plants in my tanks at some point.
Jonno, I love the shoal of cardinals. What's your pH and water hardness like?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't see a shoal, I can see five, but they are very cool! Love your new avatar Cichlid Man, is this your dream look? Very smooth :lol:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I dnt use any co2 just plant fert, me ph is about 7.4 when i last checked they are all aquatic plants the one that looks like a fern is called an umbrella plant and the one in the background are a amzon sword and a green & white dracula plant(excuse spelling) my water where i am from are soft. And i have 8 cardinals but the other 3 must be hideing 

- Jonno


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Great job, What size is the tank? I love the natural looking aquariums.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its a 35 gal (uk)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The back plants ("green & white dracula plant") appear to be dracaena sanderiana. not a true aquatic plant. or at least some kind of sanderiana. dont know about the fern. 

looks good though.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I have heard that plant isn't a true aquatic plant too, but I have had one in my tank for at least 6 months and it is still fine.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought is was way bigger like a 125 gallon or 150 gallon. It's weird, depends on how the picture I guess.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks great!


----------

